# When to take medicine



## Newbie777 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello,

I take my Invokama just before breakfast around 8.00am and then take my Metfirmin, and Glicizide with breakfast.

Then another Glicizide at lunchtime with food around 12,00pm.

Finally taking my Metformin at Tea time with food, usually before 6.30pm.

i tend not to very light snack on nuts later than this time.

When do you take your tablets and any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2021)

When were you advised to take them?


----------



## Newbie777 (Jan 28, 2021)

I cant remember exact times that why I ask, but was recently advised to take the Glicizide at lunchtime


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2021)

Sometimes we are advised different things depending on the circumstances. Metformin is best taken with with food. Don't know about the other one not heard of.


----------



## Newbie777 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi,

Yes that is true, I have never taken Metformin without food.

i was trying to get a feel  of times, especially the last meal and whether a 12 hour fast was used


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes that is true, I have never taken Metformin without food.
> 
> i was trying to get a feel  of times, especially the last meal and whether a 12 hour fast was used


It is suggested that you take the Metformin with food because it lessens the gastric side effects for some. Your medication should come with patient information leaflets with all relevant information.


----------



## Newbie777 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks,

Yes, I have read that info.

My question is to do with times of taking medicine and fasting


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2021)

The information should be in the leaflet. As medicines vary when it is best to take and things to avoid.


----------



## Newbie777 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you.

Sorry, I think I have posted the wrong thing.

I should have been asking do you eat at set times everyday or when you are hungry or what is the latest time you eat (for fasting reads in the morning).


----------



## trophywench (Jan 29, 2021)

Lunch at approx 1pm, dinner at approx 7pm in our house.  I've never been a grazer and only ever have a snack between meals when I feel need one.  I'm Type 1 and providing I've had sufficient at mealtimes, my tummy rarely rumbles between meals.  Lunch is a sandwich - two slices of B&B, a slice of cooked meat and some salad, a few crisps out of my husband's bag every other day - he has a small bag of mini-cheddars every other day and I don't have any of them.  Very occasionally, I fancy some soup so I have some with the sandwich.  Usually packet soup either 'cup-a-soup' or if it makes a lire, we'll make half a litre with half the packet and save the rest for another day.  Dinner is meat & 2 veg or casserole & 2 veg or chilli & rice or whatever.  I even have pizza - half a 10inch thin crust with salad, husband has chips with his.  I eat fruit occasionally - a little easy peel orange or 2 pears a week on different evenings as pudding, but not until after we've washed up after dinner.

I've never in my life eaten 'masses' so that's never changed.


----------



## Newbie777 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you,

You eat really healthy and an excellent routine.

I think I would always have a breakfast, but like the idea of some of your food choices, which I am going to try out.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2021)

Eat when you want. I personally tend to eat at the same time each day, and have my last meal around 6-6.30.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 2, 2021)

After reading that book I no longer eat breakfast.  I try and last out till noon. Killer!


----------

